# Tandems



## clid61 (10 Dec 2019)

I spend quite a bit of time in Marrakech with my partner . Cycle a lot when there , partner not too happy about doing it and she suggested a tandem . Ive never ridden a tandem but have had pillion passengers on my motorbikes , some of which " don't go with the flow ". 
Is there anything I need to do or know before us both just climbing on a tandem?
Advice appreeciated


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Dec 2019)

They have a lot of inertia , so you need to allow more time for changes of direction or stopping. If the person on the back doesn't lean through corners it can feel like you're fighting yo get round.

The cranks turn in sync between Captain (on front) and stoker. So if you're going to stop pedalling or speed up, let your partner know before you do it. You'll find you have different preferences for cadence and will have to find a happy medium.

The person, the person on the front controls braking and gearing. If you are going to to brake or go through a lot of gears, let your partner know in advance.

Generally slower uphill but much faster downhill and flats than a single road bike. There are some exceptions and some tandem riders go up hill as fast as anyone.

If you jump on a road bike soon after riding a tandem, you'll feel like you are drunk as you'll be trying to compensate for a stoker that isn't there on your toad bike.

You can get off road as well as road tandems.

Consider getting one with couplers so it can be split in half, if you intend to travel with the tandem.

You won't be able to fit one on many UK trains.

They are great fun.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Dec 2019)

clid61 said:


> I spend quite a bit of time in Marrakech with my partner . Cycle a lot when there , partner not too happy about doing it and she suggested a tandem . Ive never ridden a tandem but have had pillion passengers on my motorbikes , some of which " don't go with the flow ".
> Is there anything I need to do or know before us both just climbing on a tandem?
> Advice appreeciated


A few years ago, a fellow Brit loaned us his Tandem, to “have a go”. Neither of us had ridden a tandem before, although, wife does ride pillion on my motorcycle. We managed about 10 miles along banks of the Moselle, without falling off, and, only minor bickering. I am sure we would improve with practice, and, we (well I) are considering acquiring a tandem, for “fun” outings.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Dec 2019)

Generally tandems are "Marmite". 

We love ours, but I also know couples who've tried it once and sworn never to do it again. Needs a lot of trust in the pilot and great communication for the stoker.

I'm not sure what sort of cycling you're planning in Marrakech, but having been there once myself last year a few observations:

- tandems are hard work in traffic. Not manoeverable, slow to start, need to anticipate rather than react to what's around you. From my experience of Marrakech traffic, I definitely would not recommend one as a means purely of getting around in the city.
- tandems are great on the flat, the plain around Marrakech would be perfect from a terrain perspective.
- up hills, tandems are slower than normal bikes and it's very difficult to get out of the saddle. Plan to go slower than on a solo when riding and also more breaks from a comfort perspective.
- down hills, a tandem is very fast, and brakes overheating is an issue on long or steep descents. If you're planning to go up in the Atlas, a drag brake is absolutely essential IMV.

Best of luck!


----------



## clid61 (10 Dec 2019)

Thanks all for the advice , no way am I taking a tandem in the Atlas , on my road bike i've done it up to oukamedian . Just for general pottering around really. 
Comment about motorcycle pillion , I was expecting similar and wondered if we should have a go in blighty first .
Much appreciated for everyones input and duelly taken note of


----------



## Archie_tect (12 Sep 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> A few years ago, a fellow Brit loaned us his Tandem, to “have a go”. Neither of us had ridden a tandem before, although, wife does ride pillion on my motorcycle. We managed about 10 miles along banks of the Moselle, without falling off, and, only minor bickering. I am sure we would improve with practice, and, we (well I) are considering acquiring a tandem, for “fun” outings.


We're selling our Viking Ascot tandem [£400] + roof carrier fix to your own roof bars if you're interested?

Edit: SOLD* Parted with it for £300 on ebay in the end- to a lovely young family- the mum was partially blind so couldn't ride her own bike anymore so they're going to be able to have family rides again with their son, and he'll be able to go out on it with with his dad in a year or so too! 

Couldn't have chosen a more perfect purchaser!


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Sep 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> We're selling our Viking Ascot tandem [£400] + roof carrier fix to your own roof bars if you're interested?


Thank you. We have bought an Ecosmo folding tandem. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Sep 2020)

We love our Raleigh Pioneer venture it doesn't get a lot of use but every mile it does makes us both smile 
We have our cranks at same position rather than offset .


----------



## Archie_tect (26 Oct 2020)

We picked our new Orbit Velocity e-assist tandem up from JD Tandems at the end of August- we've ridden 200 miles on it so far... it rolls really smoothly so we found the assist didn't kick in if we kept it over 15.5mph on the flat so we don't use eco at all [unless it's a really bad headwind on a long incline!] and just switch it to boost [it really kicks in hard] on the really steep bits which takes all the stress out of going for longer rides. We've been out on the Tandem Club NE ride up to Work [36 miles] and the coast [38 miles] and loved it. After 38 miles we still had 4/5ths of the battery power which gives an indication that it will be good for 60-100 mile days out next spring/summer!


----------



## carvelos (27 Oct 2020)

We have two tandems a Circe helios with uprated disc brakes and a Dawes double edge that I bought as a destroyed ex hirer and rebuilt with bits I had spare in the shed. We love both of them and pull a trailer behind the Dawes for shopping - turns it into a juggernaut.
Good comms are essential and my wife loves bump warnings as she can see bugger all behind me.
We hired the Helios for a day to try first and bought that ex-hire as well
We both believe our experience of motorbiking / pillion helped, 
For some bizarre reason she trusts me........


----------



## Ian H (27 Oct 2020)

Shorter tandems are more agile, but might be less comfortable for the stoker. For stoker comfort, call out lumps & bumps you can't avoid. Neither of you should (try to) stop pedalling suddenly.
The pilot might find their shoulders aching from controlling stoker-induced movement. After a while you should learn to relax and let the bike move under you. It'll still keep a straight line.


----------



## carvelos (1 Nov 2020)

Has anyone had a go / bought the new Circe Eos with bigger wheels etc. looks tasty (I am sooooo sad)


----------



## night cycler (30 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> We love our Raleigh Pioneer venture it doesn't get a lot of use but every mile it does makes us both smile
> *We have our cranks at same position rather than offset* .


Is it reasonably easy to change the position of the cranks? I'm no expert. I have removed & replaced a chain ring but that is about my limit. Gears bamboozle me. 😃


----------



## Mike Ayling (2 Oct 2022)

night cycler said:


> Is it reasonably easy to change the position of the cranks? I'm no expert. I have removed & replaced a chain ring but that is about my limit. Gears bamboozle me. 😃




When cranks are "in phase" it means that they are in the same position relative to each other eg both cranks would have the same side pedal at the top at the same time.
Out of phase means that one crank has its pedal at 12 oclock and the other is at 3 oclock, supposed to give more smoother pedalling.
Simply remove the timing chain and replace with the cranks in your preferred position.


----------



## biking_fox (3 Oct 2022)

Mike Ayling said:


> When cranks are "in phase" it means that they are in the same position relative to each other eg both cranks would have the same side pedal at the top at the same time.
> Out of phase means that one crank has its pedal at 12 oclock and the other is at 3 oclock, supposed to give more smoother pedalling.
> Simply remove the timing chain and replace with the cranks in your preferred position.


We test rode a an e-Helios Steps recently. It has a 'freewheel' on the Captain bottom bracket (prevents motor overruns) hence it's possible to get the pedals out of phase. When that happened we had huge wobbles as the torque zig zagged the bike. Not recommended! It may be a quirk of that particular frame/ our riding.


----------

